# AudioControl Getting Back in the Game - Two New DSP's and Amps



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Just read this article on ceoutlook.com. Looks like AudioControl is finally moving into the true DSP realm with two new processors one having 10 channel output along with a four channel with built in processing, and a four channel without. I'm really excited for these new processors and it's good to know that AudioControl is still in the scene and adapting to the needs of their customers!




> AudioControl announced a pair of new amplifiers and two digital signal processors (DSPs) that all support Hi-Res Audio.
> 
> The two DSPs also now include a Bluetooth port to allow Hi-Res Audio streaming at 96kHz from a smartphone to a car audio system.
> 
> ...



AudioControl Enters Hi-Res Car Audio | ceoutlook.com


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

nice!


----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

Just saw this. Looks awesome.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

RTA on a DSP...what an incredibly practical yet novel idea.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting and about damn time too!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

audiocontrol hi rez dsp products coming


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not certain if its been posted anywhere, but it all looks impressive
Im still smitten by the rta in a 6-8 or 8-10 dsp. 

AudioControl Announces New DSP Matrix-Processors & Full-Range Amplifier Product Launches at CES 2016 - AudioControl


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Center channel processing ignored completely. 

Has anybody noticed how many cars come with a center channel lately? Plus D-pillar speakers on larger vehicles.

AudioControl is coming up again (happy for that), but they ignored center/surround options unless I mis-read all the articles.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mikechec9 said:


> Im still smitten by the rta in a 6-8 or 8-10 dsp.



Helix has an RTA built into their software as well. Uses a USB mic such as UMM-6 or UMIK-1 or Helix as one as well. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yet they're still using ugly green connectors? Come the fuuu on.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump...anyone have any updates and/or availability date...???


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Bump...anyone have any updates and/or availability date...???


...was just thinking the same thing this morning. Bout ready for an upgrade


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Anxious to hear how their DSP amps do. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like they're up for preorder on crutchfield.

ETA is about 2-6wks but I signed up to receive an email notification when they know for certain.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone...anyone...bueller...bueller.....I hope this is available soon, I really do. I'm at a stand still without it!


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

So there will apparently be no microphone to register the actual sound during rta. So how will the input adjustments on the rta differ from the spectrum on the output?


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone cop one of these yet now they're available?


----------

